# Eating fish



## jig-eye (Mar 25, 2005)

Just wondering how many of you eat the walleye and sauger out of the Ohio,and how often?


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

jig-eye said:


> Just wondering how many of you eat the walleye and sauger out of the Ohio,and how often?


I eat sauger and walleye about once a month for about the last six years. If you avoid saving the belly meat you are going to cut out the majority of contaminants. That is where most of the heavy metals end up, in the fatty portions of the fish. I think they taste pretty good, especially the walleyes, don't care as much for the sauger but they're not bad.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I eat them when I catch them down there. AKA once or twice a year. Shouldn't be any problems.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I eat it and surely more than once a month when I have it. Compare the advisories for the Ohio river and Lake Erie and you'll see they are quite similar and they sell some of those fish! So you glow a little at night, saves on electricity!!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I eat the ones I catch, I figure you gotta die from somethin , might as well be from eatin tasty Fish!


----------



## a1deerhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

I would'nt eat anything from the Ohio. I work at a chemical plant and I know what we send to the Mill Creek, which goes to the Ohio.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't eat them from the Ohio that often, maybe once a year. I would be more prone to eat a few I catch from the Hocking, but I realize that even those fish probably made their way there _from_ the Ohio.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

eat crappies about 2 or 3 times a yr(if i can find them) an keep about 10 eye's a yr .we only keep fish between 14 an 16 inches an none after the water warm's up(cold water= good firm flesh)filet the belly fat an any dark meat off an you are good 2 go been eating them ever since the early 80's keep only good looking fish no sore's ect ect.seletive harvest
we only keep what we are going 2 eat that day or the next from the river we keep an freeze the eye's we git from the lakes
the twister's
ps the glowing at night is just a added bonusan the extra arm i got growing out my shoulder sure is handy sometimes lol lol
OH OH OH yea by all means do not touch the fish with bare hands an burn all gloves as soon as you are done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

TheCream said:


> I don't eat them from the Ohio that often, maybe once a year. I would be more prone to eat a few I catch from the Hocking, but I realize that even those fish probably made their way there _from_ the Ohio.


How about you stop dumping your crap in the Mill creek???


----------



## a1deerhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

cadyshac said:


> How about you stop dumping your crap in the Mill creek???


Gotta love the grandfather clause.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Eat sauger and walleye in the spring and fall when I catch them about one time a week.Eat a few catfish under five pound.I feel it is as safe to eat Ohio river fish than shipped in pond raised fish from the grocery.
Jake


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

we eat crappies, all the eyes and white bass.about ten years now and im still pretty!!!!! my face is always glowing!!!!!!


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

i went fishing on the ohio river early one morning in october of last year and met this cool guy that warn me not to eat any fish out of the river. he told me that it's not good for my health and i could die and get cancer from it. i then notice him opening a fresh pack of cigarett, and at the end of the day i notice he finished the pack. i was thinking to myself that i could've die and get cancer a lot quicker from this guy then eating a walleye out of there. i think it would've been safer to eat some carp and catfish out of the river then standing next to this guy. funny how he warns me about my health but finished a pack of cigaretts in one day.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

He probably wanted you to throw yours back so he could catch and eat them later. I eat a few from time to time, thats how I keep my healthy GLOW!!!! LOL


----------

